

Isaac Asimov Asks, “How Do People Get New Ideas?” - dnetesn
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/531911/isaac-asimov-asks-how-do-people-get-new-ideas/

======
ColinWright
Great piece. Also submitted just 3 days ago, and attracted a great deal of
discussion then. If you're interested in the things the HN community says, you
might like to read that thread.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8484312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8484312)

------
poseid
great piece! I also see now how Asimov inspired a whole generation of
scientists and engineers.

